
Turkey’s Free Press Withers as Erdogan Jails 120 Journalists - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/18/world/europe/turkey-press-erdogan-coup.html
======
Pica_soO
I wonder how much he will be a good "ally" to get crack-down-data from the
CIA.

Problem is, this kind of "president" destroy civil society usually so much,
that in the end, they get replaced by someone worser.

------
MrZongle2
Erdogan is concerned about "fake news" in Turkey as well. /s

